# Hunting



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

bumpity


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I have never been on one and I am not interested in them. I think it's fine if they use modern hunting in which they chase after a fox-scented cloth instead of a real fox, but I don't like the idea of taking away the life of a fox (there aren't many around these days anyway) for sport.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

As long as it's not a real fox it sounds like fun.

Practise on good stops and slowing down. Both alona or perhaps with a friend that can help ''pulling'' your horse while you practice to stop. 
Make sure you're using your seat first, blocking her movements untill she slows down, and only using the reins if that won't work. Squeese both reins, while sitting straight in your back and ''blocking'' her moves with yor body, and give-take a little on the reins until she slows down, then you give her her mouth again and relax your seat for reward, even if that means you have to start slowing down again.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks Zab


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I've hunted 4 times with different hunts throughout Maryland. It's SO much fun! And they don't kill the fox in the US, we just chase it til it goes to ground (in it's hole). They are killed in England because they are considered vermin, however.

The first time I went my horse was a little unsure of the hounds, but he got used to them very quickly. He was also 5 his first time out and when we were standing at checks he was very impatient (and some hounds ran off to east-jesus so we were standing for a LONG time while they were gathered back up), but by the end he was snoozing in the shade.

If your horse gets a little fresh out in groups I would stick a martingale on her - I use a running, but most hunt horses go in standings.. it might give you a little more control, but worse-case senario, it's a great "oh crap! strap" to hang on to if needed


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

To the OP - I love Fox Hunting and am in a wonderful and amazing community for it.

My TB is just the same way. Out on Fox Hunts, he is strong, forward, and excited. He is in his favorite place, surrounded by 20 - 30 other horses who love it as much as he, and of course the hounds, the horns and the face paced tempo of the whole thing.

I use a 3 ring, french link. 2 reins.

I'll tell you what - I spend up to 5 days a week working on Flat Work and 1 lesson a week under a 3rd level Dressage Competator/Trainer and I always ride Seat into Legs into Hands to Soften.

He is wonderful when we hack in small groups. He is wonderful when we school in the arena and out on the CC course and at HT's and Comps. We are both in tune together and responsive.

But out on Hunts, large groups of riders, busy atmosphere - he gets oober excited, and I can use all the seat I want until the cows come home and he isnt going to respond. His mind isn't there.

He wants to go, go, go, go, go -and you know what - he is 18 and has had a long hard life and I am going to let him - with limits.

I put the 3 ring elevator on him ONLY on these rides, and due to that, we have a great time, safe time and we come back to the barn with big grins on our faces......and also because I know we haven't interfeared with the other riders, the Hunts Master and the Hounds...lol


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Mie; perhaps its easier for you, but do you know just how much pressure that bit puts in his mouth?

Anyway..not gonna judge a pessoa on that kind of riding, as long as it's not used as a regular bit I'll jst stay quiet


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Zab said:


> Mie; perhaps its easier for you, but do you know just how much pressure that bit puts in his mouth?


I know this wasn't directed at me but.... as long as you ride with the softest hands possible it shouldn't be a problem. If you have ride around the field pulling with all your strength to get the horse to slow down, well, the bit's not going to help you. But if the horse does get a little over-excited - which my guy has been known to do - you have the extra bit to help you out if needed. 

And also, the horse will tell you. If you pull back on a 3-ring and end looking at your horse's forehead because they threw their head/neck up so high then it's safe to say you can move to a milder bit.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

hey thanks everyone the first hunt is on in about a month and I am deffo going on it can't wait


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Have a great time!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh I will the first hunt is out in lovely grounds with a nice amount of easy enough jumps to get us into it


----------



## ZippoNDixon (Jul 20, 2009)

I've never actually been on a real hunt, but a few weeks ago I went with my neighbors 'cubbing'. Cubbing is just a more laid back, slower paced type of hunt, still with hounds and small jumps. My gelding gets excited too, but I just tried to sit deep in the saddle and keep pulling gently - releasing - pulling - releasing until he slows down to a reasonable pace. 
Here are a few basic tips that you might know already, but I thought I'd add - never pass the field master, always keep your horse's nose towards the hounds, and if you see a hound come up behind a horse or is heading towards other people, away from from the other hounds, yell like 'hound', or 'beware', or 'ware' so people know 
When I was cubbing, a hound came up really quick behind the mare in front of me. . . and she lashed out and kicked him right on the shoulder, sending him flying! It was sooo sad, but he seemed to be alright


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

some people need to get their facts straight here =/

1) there are live hunts in america [yes i belong to one]

2) coyotes are also hunted as well as fox 

3) you dont always make a kill [the hunt i go with gets something maybe 3 times a season]

fox hunting is amazing & so thrilling !!

my pony gets really strong, & the bit i LOVE is like a loose ring but with a chain [flat like a curb chain] as the mouth peice. its really nice bc it is very soft in their mouth unless you pull really hard. i usually have to remind scout not to tear off like 2 or 3 times at the beginning of a hunt & then he goes perfectly =] i do think its ok to bit up a bit just for hunting, all of the horses get really excited ! and its a lot safer than using ace like some do...

happy hunting =D


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

also when a staff member passes [whip or huntsman etc..] you need to get out of their way & keep your horses head facing them [they dont want to get kicked !]

you also want to be quiet in the field, if there is a hole or something dont scream it, just point down to it & say " 'ware hole " so the person behind you can hear it & pass it on

=]


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

There is a person coming on our hunt that thinks she is really good on her horse but she really can't control it and I think this will teach her that her horse is controlling her not the other way around


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

savvylover112 said:


> There is a person coming on our hunt that thinks she is really good on her horse but she really can't control it and I think this will teach her that her horse is controlling her not the other way around


uh oh ! i hope she doesnt pass the field master or worse...the huntsman !

a girl i know got sent in bc her horse was too badly behaved =/


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah her horse actually won't pass out cos she just likes to be beside the person at the front but our hunt will not stand for that our field master enforces the rules but the fact is she doesn't really know them and she is a grown woman


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

bumping this up


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Do you guys think having studs out hunting is a good idea?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

And just to clarify, not all Hunts do live kills. Our Hunt Club's hounds have to be LEGALLY bred with shorter legs. That is actually the law now, not sure of other states but it is here.

No Kills ever happen, unless the hounds come about a sick fox or other critter that is too weak, sick to run. The majority of animals are too quick for the hounds short legs to even get caught by them. Almost every single time when the hounds catch a scent and do get on the trail of a critter, the hounds cannot even keep up with them.

It's the law. The Hunt has the Government come and keep track of their breeding program to ensure that the pups and dogs are of regulation conformation. If the hounds are not, they are sold as pets.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Well everyone the time is nearing this sunday is our first official hunt fingers crossed


----------



## Sheeple (Oct 19, 2009)

I envy all of you who get to hunt. I've wanted to do this for years, but never had the opportunity. It seems to be a pretty exclusive group.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I belonged to two hunts in Colorado. One was a real kill hunt. They would really work hard to have a kill. I was a member of this one for one season only. The other worked hard not to have a kill. I was granted my colors with this hunt. I loved it. We, mostly, hunted coyotes, which I liked a LOT more than fox.

Breeding short legged hounds? Are you kidding? Are you using English, American or what? What law? For the breed, the hunt, or the state?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> Breeding short legged hounds? Are you kidding? Are you using English, American or what? What law? For the breed, the hunt, or the state?


I have no idea. I asked the Hunts Master the question about kills, and the answer I got was that the hounds have to be bred with shorter legs, and gave the explanation as to what I gave.

I took care of the Hounds for 2 years *I was a Working Student there* and got to know the hounds quite well and was given the honor to ride with the Hunt often even though I was never an official member.

Here are some pics for you, maybe you can tell me:


----------



## CrazyH0rse (Jul 14, 2009)

savvylover112 said:


> hey thanks everyone the first hunt is on in about a month and I am deffo going on it can't wait


They are pretty fun have a good time and enjoy yourself


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

okay anyone that was watching this thread well the first hunt is on sunday god help me lol First hunt of the year hope it goes well. As some of you might have read in another one of my threads entitled gag bit that I am going to be using a three ring elevator bit on Phoebe with double reins just for the hunt. We have been using the double reins a couple of times a week now just so that the two of us get the hang of it together and she has worked really well with it so far and I am hoping that she will be as well behaved on Sunday. My dad bought me a hunting jacket for it and everything I am so happy right now so what everyone think?


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey everyone well today we went out on the hunt  Before we went out dad said that if I enjoyed it then he would join me up as a junior member and then I could go on all the hunts because you are only allowed on two as a guest. Well it was the best day of my life I loved it and so did Phoebe she was great I think she was made for it lol  So going on all the hunts now lol hopefully will all be as fun as today


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Glad you had an awesome time  I will be hunting once Mist is in xD 

I wouldn't use studs because usually the ground is so soggy they dont make much difference and when you go on the road for short bits you are a bit ******ed 



> I envy all of you who get to hunt. I've wanted to do this for years, but never had the opportunity. It seems to be a pretty exclusive group.


Anyone can go


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

lol yeah it was great


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

yay !!! im glad you had a good time =] its so addicting !

im going this sunday [3 days after i *hopefully* am allowed to ride again !!!]

you should def join, how many hunts can you do as a jr ? at the hunt im with you can either do unlimited or 7 hunts a season. i was a member but when i broke my arm they decided to let me use my membership for next year bc i missed most of the formal season, but im gonna go cap a couple times hopefully !!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

You are allowed to do all of them if you are any kind of member and you are allowed to be invited to two if you are a guest


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I am glad you had a great time!

It is expensive to be a Member here, and they hunt here only in the Fall, Winter and early Spring. Summer is off. 

It costs close to $900 to be a member for 1 season, and that's way out of my reach financially. Besides, if I had that, I'd spend it on Eventing instead. Most of the Hunt Members here, are older and retired and only do this, nothing else - so their money is well spent.

Here, you can Cap 3 times at $35.00 each. You have to be a Guest, you must be invited by an official Hunt Member


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Zab said:


> Mie; perhaps its easier for you, but do you know just how much pressure that bit puts in his mouth?
> 
> Anyway..not gonna judge a pessoa on that kind of riding, as long as it's not used as a regular bit I'll jst stay quiet


Sounds like it puts as much pressure as is necessary. That's how you choose bits. Which bit will help me get the desired response with the least amount of hassle.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I would love to go on a fox hunt but only if it used real foxes. Out west here we just shoot them but I have chased a few coyotes and that can be exciting.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> I am glad you had a great time!
> 
> It is expensive to be a Member here, and they hunt here only in the Fall, Winter and early Spring. Summer is off.
> 
> ...


Over here an adult member costs four hundred euro a family costs five hundred and a junior costs one hundred and fifty euro. With a cap every week for each member of twenty five for adults and fifteen for juniors and you have to be invited by an official if you are a guest as well you can come on two hunts as a guest and the cap is twenty five for a junior and fifty for an adult!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

I think the hunt I go with is pretty cheap  50 quid junior membership then 20 for each hunt? Not sure I will find out when I go


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

cool moomoo


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i do limited jr member, its $850.00 for 7 hunts. i cant afford any more & thats the cheapest they offer


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

we start cub hunting the first week in august & the formal season starts the beginning of september & goes til the first week in december. sometimes longer if the weather is especially nice =]


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

wo that's alot of money


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

savvylover112 said:


> wo that's alot of money


i know ! it sucks i can really only afford to join if im not showing


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

aw rite


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

My Beau said:


> I've hunted 4 times with different hunts throughout Maryland. It's SO much fun! And they don't kill the fox in the US, we just chase it til it goes to ground (in it's hole).


 
I've been a member of two hunts and received my colors in one. Fox and coyotes ARE killed in the US and, there are lots of foxes and coyotes around. One of my hunts had a kill almost every outing. I wasn't too fond of that and only was a member one season. The other hunt tried very hard not to have a kill. Occasionally, an old or ill animal was caught, but the kills were quick. Better, maybe, than having them die slowly, but I will not get into an arguement about that.

One the second hunt, I used to go to the meet grounds early. It was common to see coyotes trotting towards the hunt grounds. Believe it or not, they seemed to go there on purpose to possibly have a go a the hounds. We would often chase for a long time, only to see them sit and watch us from a distance to see if we were really done, after we had stopped. If we didn't resume the chase, they would slowly trot off. 

Hunting is great fun. I especially enjoy it when they aren't trying too hard to make a kill.










Having a "stirrup" cup before the hunt. It was Colorado cold!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> I would love to go on a fox hunt but only if it used real foxes. Out west here we just shoot them but I have chased a few coyotes and that can be exciting.


 
In Colorado, we mostly hunted coyotes. I love them so much more than foxes. Fox stays in the cover, runs for short distances and them "goes to ground". A coyote stays in the open, runs fast and straight, and rarely goes to ground. They will outrun a hound in a heartbeat. They will definitely outsmart a hound (I love them, but if they were any dumber, they would be a rock).

Our hunt hunted in a huge ranch. The owners let us hunt all of their property and had PVC put on many sections of their barbed wire fences, along with some coops. On opening hunt, the ranchers would join us in their western horses/gear. I heard one new western guest say that it was the hardest riding he had ever done. They had to go through the gates as they weren't jumping. Great fun was had by all.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

hey everyone just wondering what you mean when you say you received your colors??


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

When you get your red coat I think  Or atleast thats what it is over here


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I would love to go on a hunt. There are some out there that don't kill, and some that do. I would personally NEVER go on one where a fox was killed. It serves no purpose, it's killing for entertainment, and it's sick. My only knowledge of foxhunting is from the books by Rita Mae Brown, lol. =]


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

When you have been a member for a while, have helped around the kennels and been generally a benefit to the hunt, you are granted the right to have the hunts colors sewn onto the collar of your hunt coat.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh cool


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

^ Over here foxes are kind of pests and eat farmers chickens and kids rabbits  But you cant kill them anyway now


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Aw yeah you guys have the ban forgot bout that


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey Guys second hunt on sunday can't wait  feel free to post your hunting stories here it is the hunting thread after all :


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Hunting next sunday:S soooooooooooooooo nervous|!!!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Are you Lauren?? Our in Toners?? What hunt member invited you?? 

So cool


----------



## TupeloHoney (Nov 5, 2009)

aw I want to go on a hunt so bad ... theres none anywhere around me and both my horses are too green to go


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

I got lost on a hunt once, that was fun  I ended up going to some random girl I mets house for the afternoon and Misty went in her field for a few hours! Also, this was in the days before we had a horsebox so someones mum from the yard had to come and get me :lol:


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

lol cool that would be funny


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey everyone here is a pic from just before the hunt today


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Your horse is gorgeous  Did you have a good time? 

This is my all time favourite hunting picture


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

We had the best time ever can't wait till next week


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

yay i finally got to go hunting again =]

here is a pic of me & my pony before the hounds went out =] we had a GREAT hunt ! we had some awesome runs & a tallyho....but no kill which is totally fine bc we had a great day ! the creeks were so high though, some of the horses didnt want to go into the water, but scout jumped right in, some places were so high that he had to swim though ! i got soaked of course, but we had EXTREMELY warm weather so it didnt matter =]

i think my pony is adorable =]


----------



## ezhuntin (Nov 14, 2009)

I personally love fox hunts. In Nevada we use coyote instead of fox. I ride at a fox hunting barn, and in the winters I ride every Sunday with the Hunt. It is the most fun I have ever had, especially when you do it Nevada style with Lynn Lloyd.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Cool I am going hunting again tomorrow


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey everyone just thought I would keep this thread going by saying I went out hunting yesterday and it was great fun  We went up and over the mountain and jumped loads of drains in the snow it was so so much fun then we went down the road and met up with the hounds and the master and we went for some cross country at the barn down the road  not your traditional hunt but it was great fun


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Love seeing everyones pictures !
That would be really fun to go on a hunt.Id rather go for live coyotes.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

yay sounds like you had a great time !!

i love hunting coyotes ! sadly i broke my arm 3 days before opening meet so i cubbed once & capped during the formal season only once =[

always next season though ! =D


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah it was great fun I am going to upload the videos later when my computer stops being dopey


----------

